# Leather back quiver  (Pictures Added)



## GAcarver (Mar 29, 2010)

My leather I ordered off e-bay came today, going to get started on my back quiver and arm guard tonight. I have never tried this before so this should be interesting. Post pictures as I go.


----------



## Elbow (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see what you do with that leather Carver!
El


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 29, 2010)

Im very interested in how it turns out.  I'm working on some buckskin that I plan on making a back quiver from it. Looking forward to seeing yours.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 30, 2010)

Started on it last night, I think it's a little wide, may cut it downa bit.
Try and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

*quiver*

Well hers is a few picures, the leather had a few thin spots in it, and I think I made it to wide.  I want to do a little painting around the bottom and finish up my burning. Also made a matching arm guard.  What do I need to put on the leather after I finish and what type of paint should I use?


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, that looks great!


----------



## Necedah (Mar 31, 2010)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Elbow (Mar 31, 2010)

What a great job! Beautiful design!
El


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you, but could be a lot better, I rushed it.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 31, 2010)

did you pre punch the holes  ???


looks great , I wish I could " rush " one like that ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks really nice!!!! You are going to want to "water proof" it somewhat. But that'll mean darkening it too...your call.  Leather dyes is what I would use to paint the areas with. Anything less might not look as well with the quality of your work. Then it could be sealed after it dried well. Painting the carved areas will really make them POP. I can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## GAcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

I didn't have a hole punch so I used my old burning gun. I would like it a bit darker. Thanks for the advice.  It looks better in the pictures than it does up close. The leather had some thin spots toward the bottom.  The pictures are burned in.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks good GAcarver. The leather work is almost as addictive as the archery. Next thing you will do is start looking at the small scrap piecies and making tip protectors, finger tabs, and who knows what else!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2010)

Very NIce Gacarver!


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 31, 2010)

Very Nice, 
it is addicting as well.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2010)

Fine looking back quiver you got there.


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 1, 2010)

I like it carver gives me some good ideas for mine. What type of leather is it?


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 2, 2010)

All I know is it's cow hide I got off ebay, paid 8 bucks for 2 pieces
that were about 18"x24". Pretty good leather but had some thin spots in it. But for 8 bucks you can't complain.  Need to get the paint and sealant and get this thing finished. 
Any advice on what I could do to take up some space in it so the arrows want flop around so much.
I got the pattern off the internet and I think it's a little to wide.


----------



## OconeeDan (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice looking work.


----------



## devolve (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## LongBow01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Any advice on what I could do to take up some space in it so the arrows want flop around so much[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yeah put more arrows in it!!
> 
> Quiver looks great by the way!


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 5, 2010)

Would take a lot more arrows to fill this thing up.


----------



## TTom (Apr 12, 2010)

A rabbit fur around the top will quiet it down a little, and if you bunch the fur on one side at the top, that will reduce the rattle a little.


----------



## Elbow (Apr 12, 2010)

Good idea TTom! 
El


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I think I may have went to far with the paint, will not be able to use it for hunting, it's very colorful. I plan on ordering more leather to do a new one. This one was the first one I have tried so I'll learn from my mistakes.  Will post more pictures .  I like the Idea of the rabbit fur, I'll have to see if I can find some.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 13, 2010)

Check with Hobby Lobby, 
I saw some Fur up there in the Leather section last time i was in there.


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 13, 2010)

*Quiver*

Here it is after a lot of paint.  Still need to add beads and feathers.


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 13, 2010)

How do you attach the fur?


----------

